# Barney at 10 weeks



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, our little bundle of fur has been with us for 2 weeks and what an exhausting two weeks it's been.
What have I learned?

Puppies cry. A lot.
Puppies bite. A lot.
Poos like company so get used to a having a shadow.
They have an inbuilt mechanism that makes them go for slippers (or any odd socks or pants lying about....not that we leave pants lying about, I mean the stealing from the washing pile!!!).
It really, no I mean really, really is like having a toddler about.
It's a learning experience you are going through together. You make mistakes but you learn from it.
It's exhausting but wonderful.

It's lovely to see barney progressing from the scaredy little scrap who on his first morning with us, hid under my dressing gown. He is growing in confidence, eating well, has learned sit, is almost there with "off" and is doing really well with toilet training. We have had a couple of health issues when I rushed him to the vet because I thought he had ear mites but it was just a build up of wax. Also, I gave him a pigs ear to chew on which he loved but it gave him chronic diarrhoea. Lessons learned.

Really looking forward to his first walk next Friday.

For all you new poo owners out there, good luck and don't worry. someone is bound to be having the problems you are having but there is lots of help out there. Enjoy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely post - you sound as if you have this puppy phase nailed! Glad you are enjoying Barney in spite of the exhaustion.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad it is going well. We learned the pig ear thing the first time around  More pictures please!!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely post =) sums up puppyhood very well! So glad you are enjoying Barney, i didn't start enjoying Tilly until 10 days in. Certainly making up for it now! 

Keep up updated and post lots of pics! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am smiling but in a nice way, as this will all calm down soon enough and I fully appreciate how hard it can be and rather full on in the first few weeks. Walking from Friday onwards will help and he will be tired and get so much stimulation for the new adventures.

Just remember you are not on your own .. we all go though this but it is worth it and doesn't last that long at all


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

How lovely to read your thread, and it brought back so many memories when we brought our pup home. I have to agree, I felt sooo tired for a number of weeks, but it gets easier as the weeks and months progress. 

I am looking at my poo now, who is going through her first season (8.5 months), and she is sat on my husband's lap being stroked. He didn't want a dog, but he and I love her to bits. Enjoy your puppy, and if you can take pictures of the memories, as they grow so fast. Kind regards/Sue


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Loved your post. I could of wrote it myself. I remember those days very well Now my puppy is 6 months and has mellowed out a lot. She is a wonderful girl now but it took a lot of work on both our parts


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

So pleased to read your post, I'm at the end of day 4 and I'm feeling tired now, I'm trying to do everything right but I think I'm overthinking it all, I should start enjoying it now rather than stressing x x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lovely post! Jasper is 9 months and still loves pants hehehe! This puppy time goes so fast, glad to hear your embracing it. I remember picking jasper up and this little friendly pup came running towards us wagging his tail, he was the size Jasper's head is now! We learnt the hard way about pigs ears too, jasper now has those vege chews, fish braids and rice bones oh and his stag bar when we can find it! Enjoy your puppy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

